

Documents Show Liberals in I.R.S. Dragnet - Ologn
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/25/us/politics/documents-show-liberals-in-irs-dragnet.html

======
hga
A relevant clarification from an earlier version of the list; the article
includes it so you can judge for yourself:
[http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/351930/lookout-list-
not...](http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/351930/lookout-list-not-much-
broader-originally-thought-contrary-reports-eliana-johnson)

" _A November 2010 version of the list obtained by_ National Review Online,
_however, suggests that while the list did contain the word “progressive,”
screeners were in fact instructed to treat “progressive” groups differently
from “tea party” groups. Whereas screeners were merely alerted that a
designation of 501(c)(3) status “may not be appropriate” for applications
containing the word ”progressive” – 501(c)(3) groups are prohibited from
conducting any political activities – they were told to send those of tea-
party groups off ”to Group 7822″ for further scrutiny.

That means the applications of progressive groups could be approved on the
spot by line agents, while those of tea-party groups could not. Furthermore,
the November 2010 list noted that tea-party cases were “currently being
coordinated with EOT,” which stands for Exempt Organizations Technical, a
group of tax lawyers in Washington, D.C. Those of progressive groups were not.
_"

------
Ologn
The most relevant point for here I included in the title before it was changed
by someone...

 _But groups with no political inclinations were also examined. “Open source
software” organizations seeking nonprofit status “are usually for-profit
business or for-profit support technicians of the software,” a lookout list
warns. “If you see a case, elevate it to your manager.”_

~~~
anigbrowl
Some of the HN mods are truly inept.

